# any screen protectors for MarkIII?



## eskoeunmo (Apr 3, 2012)

i've been searching but havn't found one yet, you guys find any?


----------



## CanineCandidsByL (Apr 3, 2012)

Several companies make generic screen protectors that can be cut down (primarily for phone touch screens). That could be used until something more permanent is released. I have used products from a company called Photodon. They were ok.


----------



## tasteofjace (Apr 3, 2012)

XO Skins makes the best skins around. They just released skins for the MKIII. It covers both the top LCD and the main screen. 

Canon 5D Mark III Screen Protector Install 5D MKIII 5D MK3 5D Mark3

www.xoskins.com


----------



## rlarsen (Apr 3, 2012)

I stopped using screen protectors on my 1-D cameras years ago, but when I got a 5D MK ll with its large LCD in December I asked about them online. Many people said the screen is so tough, and cheap and easy to replace, that I haven't bothered with them. From my experience you have to work hard to scratch the screen. .....and don't be caught dead with a lens cap.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 3, 2012)

Canon cameras include a glass LCD protector. Its held in place by double back die cut tape. You can buy replacements from Canon if you need one and replace it yourself.

When you scratch the glass on the back, its not the LCD, just the protective and replacable glass.


----------



## Viggo (Apr 3, 2012)

Haven't seen for the 5d3 yet, but the GGS glass-protectors are great, I have yet to make single scratch in one...


----------



## loudpictures (Apr 3, 2012)

you don't need one. 
I treated my 7D minimum as bad as my iPhone. Both have no scratches on the Glass. But the 7D has... well, lets call it patina - everywhere else. Its not that there is no black color left on the body, but I am constantly working on that 

The display glass is pretty good. 

I will never understand how people want to look through cheap plastic for 2 years just to get 20 Bucks more when they sell the camera. I prefer looking at my pictures in the best possible quality and have fun with my camera instead of being extremely careful and thinking about what I could get when I will sell it one day. 

Its made for taking pictures. There will be wear and marks, no matter how hard you try to avoid it. 
Its like... a woman. Having real fun leaves minor or bigger scratches, sweat, sticky blotches,...depending on your preferences, perhaps. But unavoidable. 
I hope for your girlfriend that you don't think about her value after a possible breakup when you turn off the light in the evening


----------



## JerryKnight (Apr 3, 2012)

tasteofjace said:


> XO Skins makes the best skins around. They just released skins for the MKIII. It covers both the top LCD and the main screen.
> 
> www.xoskins.com



+1

XO skins lack the bumpy texture that the Zagg screens have. The one on my phone is usually invisible to me.

The only other screen I would consider is the NuShield DayVue anti-reflection screens. I've never tried them though. Their device list is limited, so I'd have to get the cut-to-fit screens.

Edit to add:



Viggo said:


> Haven't seen for the 5d3 yet, but the GGS glass-protectors are great, I have yet to make single scratch in one...



I used to use Giottos, but since they aren't flush to the back face of the camera, they actually shatter quite easily. All it takes is one good bump to the edge of the glass. The edge of reinforced glass is the weakest point, so it really has to be flush, without an exposed edge.


----------



## JerryKnight (Apr 3, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Canon cameras include a glass LCD protector. Its held in place by double back die cut tape. You can buy replacements from Canon if you need one and replace it yourself.
> 
> When you scratch the glass on the back, its not the LCD, just the protective and replacable glass.



GAH! People, it's not glass! It's a very soft plastic, when you compare it to Gorilla Glass or similar material. (UPDATE: I partially retract this statement to exclude the 5D3. See below.)

Example: second camera with 70-200 on my shoulder, primary camera (5D2) in my hand, I lightly bump the screen on the end of the lens. Instant deep scratch. That would *never* happen with reinforced glass. Of course, the downside is that actual glass, when it shatters, has a much higher chance of damaging the LCD.

Yes, you can replace it, but do you really want to? Does anyone own a clean room? You need one, because otherwise, you'll inevitably get dust or fuzz behind the screen, and it will drive you nuts. Save your time and sanity - use a screen protector!


----------



## loudpictures (Apr 3, 2012)

- Are you sure its plastic? On the 7D and the 5DII I am pretty sure its glass. I otherwise would wonder what kind of magic makes it possible to have no color left around the display - but not a single scratch on the LCD

I am sure there are plastic displays on 60D and 500D - possibly also in the 5D mkII. 







JerryKnight said:


> My experience is different from yours. I find the "glass" (it's plastic) is extremely soft compared to actual phone glass, and it scratches quite easily. Replacing it is possible, but a huge pain, compared to installing/reinstalling a screen protector film.
> 
> Yes, it's a camera and it's meant to be used, but the screen cover is meant to be looked through, not at.


----------



## JerryKnight (Apr 3, 2012)

100% positive. It's not glass. At least all the Canon's I have owned.. I can't fully guarantee that no Canon uses glass, but I highly doubt it.

http://blog.johnwurth.com/?p=16

I'll admit, the 5D3 screen feels awfully close to glass, but so did the 5D classic and mk2, but those are definitely plastic.

I think Canon's reasoning is that if glass does shatter, it's more likely to damage the underlying LCD than polycarbonate.


----------



## JerryKnight (Apr 3, 2012)

PARTIALLY RETRACTED:

DPReview refutes my claim on the 5D3.

I apologize for assuming that the 5D3 was also plastic. Since I don't own a 7D, and since the 5D3 inherits many of its features, it's entirely possible that the 7D screen is also hardened glass as well.


----------



## D.Sim (Apr 3, 2012)

JerryKnight said:


> Yes, you can replace it, but do you really want to? Does anyone own a clean room? You need one, because otherwise, you'll inevitably get dust or fuzz behind the screen, and it will drive you nuts. Save your time and sanity - use a screen protector!



Whoever said we'd replace it ourselves? Canon can do the replacement easily. and unless you intentionally key that screen, its not gonna be a problem.


----------



## JerryKnight (Apr 3, 2012)

D.Sim said:


> JerryKnight said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, you can replace it, but do you really want to? Does anyone own a clean room? You need one, because otherwise, you'll inevitably get dust or fuzz behind the screen, and it will drive you nuts. Save your time and sanity - use a screen protector!
> ...



Lots of people have suggested it on many blogs and forums...

Fair enough, though, send it off to Canon. I think my original argument for the 5D3 is moot. If it really is hardened glass as dpreview says, then nothing short of a shattering impact will ever affect it, if my experience with iPhones says anything. And then it would be much more than a cosmetic fix, so sending to Canon would be worth it.


----------



## MeHoo (Apr 3, 2012)

I'd much rather have a static-cling type like on my cell phone to be honest.. those liquid/squeegie ones annoy me. I want an oily nose-protector to keep it off the damn screen


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 3, 2012)

MeHoo said:


> I want an oily nose-protector to keep it off the damn screen



Accordingly, I bring you an eyepiece extender!





Canon's own eyepiece extenders aren't compatible with the 5DIII (or 7D, 1DsIII, 1DIV), but this 3rd party offering adds some space (at the cost of ~30% lost VF magnification).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 4, 2012)

JerryKnight said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Canon cameras include a glass LCD protector. Its held in place by double back die cut tape. You can buy replacements from Canon if you need one and replace it yourself.
> ...


 
I have replaced the screen on my 40D and 5D MK II. And, no, you do not need a clean room, I do a careful wipe of the LCD surface with a soft lens cloth to pick up any lint before you put it on. 

Thousands of users have replaced there LCD cover with no issue.


----------



## D.Sim (Apr 4, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> MeHoo said:
> 
> 
> > I want an oily nose-protector to keep it off the damn screen
> ...



I've been looking for one of these... do the Canon versions cost some magnification loss?


----------



## Jamesy (Apr 4, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I have replaced the screen on my 40D and 5D MK II. And, no, you do not need a clean room, I do a careful wipe of the LCD surface with a soft lens cloth to pick up any lint before you put it on.
> 
> Thousands of users have replaced there LCD cover with no issue.


Wow - does Canon sell replacement screens? Do you need to open up the Camera case to make the change?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 4, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I have replaced the screen on my 40D and 5D MK II. And, no, you do not need a clean room, I do a careful wipe of the LCD surface with a soft lens cloth to pick up any lint before you put it on.
> ...


 
Yes, they are just covers over the LCD and are held in place with a piece of die cut doubleback tape. Use a small suction cup to lift one corner, and peel it off with your fingers. Its a 5 minute job.


----------



## Jamesy (Apr 4, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Yes, they are just covers over the LCD and are held in place with a piece of die cut doubleback tape. Use a small suction cup to lift one corner, and peel it off with your fingers. Its a 5 minute job.



Thanks for that, good to know.

I just posted a question in the XO Skins thread but thought I would do the same here as there seem to be more people on this one:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=5001.0

Do the XO screen protectors have a rippled (bumpy) effect like the Zagg protectors? Are they easy to remove if I were to decide I don't like them?


----------



## smithy (Apr 4, 2012)

loudpictures said:


> Its made for taking pictures. There will be wear and marks, no matter how hard you try to avoid it.
> Its like... a woman. Having real fun leaves minor or bigger scratches, sweat, sticky blotches,...depending on your preferences, perhaps. But unavoidable.
> I hope for your girlfriend that you don't think about her value after a possible breakup when you turn off the light in the evening


Worst analogy ever, ha ha.


----------



## broseph (Apr 4, 2012)

MeHoo said:


> I'd much rather have a static-cling type like on my cell phone to be honest.. those liquid/squeegie ones annoy me. I want an oily nose-protector to keep it off the damn screen



They reduce oil from your nose and fingers, I notice WAY less on every screen I have their stuff on, my ipod being the worst offender.


----------



## broseph (Apr 4, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, they are just covers over the LCD and are held in place with a piece of die cut doubleback tape. Use a small suction cup to lift one corner, and peel it off with your fingers. Its a 5 minute job.
> ...



I just responded to it on there, I will here as well. Everyone calls that orange peel. XO Skins doesn't have that.


----------



## unruled (Apr 4, 2012)

why do you think you need a screenprotector? 

for the record I have a 2nd hand 4-5 year old 40d, I dont use a camera bag (just throw it in a backpack), and it has no real scratches on it. 

I wouldn't bother with a screen protector. (Reminds me.. I never understood how in previous years many nikon camera's shipped with the bulky screen protector by default. Thats like telling your consumer, hey.. the display is prone to scratches, but instead of fixing the display, we're gonna throw on this ugly piece of plastic. (-- sorry, Im a designer..this stuff frustrates me ))


----------



## Ew (Apr 5, 2012)

tasteofjace said:


> XO Skins makes the best skins around. They just released skins for the MKIII. It covers both the top LCD and the main screen.
> 
> Canon 5D Mark III Screen Protector Install 5D MKIII 5D MK3 5D Mark3
> 
> www.xoskins.com



Just found COUPON: SPRINTXO yeilds a 30% discount.


----------



## broseph (Apr 5, 2012)

Ew said:


> tasteofjace said:
> 
> 
> > XO Skins makes the best skins around. They just released skins for the MKIII. It covers both the top LCD and the main screen.
> ...



Just tried the code, it looks like it only works if you get more than one.


----------



## iso79 (Apr 5, 2012)

I ordered the XO skin and received it the other day and removed it hours later. I didn't like how it didn't cover up the entire screen. It's off by a few mm. Also I couldn't get rid of some air bubbles no matter how much I squeegeed it and waited for the bubbles to dissipate. The material felt solid though. 13 bucks down the drain. Looks like I'll go screen protectorless.


----------



## broseph (Apr 5, 2012)

Mine fit, you need to wait at least 48 hours for the bubbles to dry out.


----------



## EvilTed (Apr 6, 2012)

The XO skins stuff is crap.
It doesn't even fit the MK3 screen properly.
The back is off by a few mm but the top is way off?

I guess I just wasted two pints of Guinness to figure this out 

ET


----------



## unkbob (Apr 6, 2012)

I don't like how finger prints and nose oil seem to cloud up the LCD screen so easily, so I'm considering a protector. I guess when the screen is actually on you can't see the smudginess, but I still find it irritating! I have a glass GGS protector on my 7D, which is also the frame for the ggs loupe, and it seems to be easier to wipe clean.


----------



## otsink (Apr 6, 2012)

XO skins has a protector for the 5DM3. Just got mine a couple days ago. About $11 on their website. http://xoskins.com/canon-5d-mark-iii-screen-protector


----------



## EvilTed (Apr 6, 2012)

Did you get one that fit the MK3?
The one they sent me was way off for the top LCD 

ET


----------



## eskoeunmo (Apr 6, 2012)

iso79 said:


> I ordered the XO skin and received it the other day and removed it hours later. I didn't like how it didn't cover up the entire screen. It's off by a few mm. Also I couldn't get rid of some air bubbles no matter how much I squeegeed it and waited for the bubbles to dissipate. The material felt solid though. 13 bucks down the drain. Looks like I'll go screen protectorless.



thanks for the heads up. i think im going to wait for a good brand to come out with one. will probably use a crappy one for now


----------



## spinworkxroy (Apr 6, 2012)

There already is a glass protector the the Mk3 released in Singapore here..i just got it yesterday. Hercules brand i think..it works well..


----------



## Viggo (Apr 14, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-GGS-LCD-Screen-Protector-For-Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III-5D3-5DIII-Free-Shipping?item=251038776059&cmd=ViewItem&_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D4%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D7719957984293662297#ht_5932wt_1165


----------



## unkbob (Apr 14, 2012)

otsink said:


> XO skins has a protector for the 5DM3. Just got mine a couple days ago. About $11 on their website. http://xoskins.com/canon-5d-mark-iii-screen-protector



So what's the verdict, some people are saying they don't fit properly, is that true or are there different batches out there? I hate the smudginess of plain glass :/


----------



## eddy (Apr 17, 2012)

Try Martin Fields screen protectors. They've it available for 5D Mark III. They're extremely clear and personally I think they're way better than the flimsy ones. You can probably find them on Amazon or order them from their website.


----------



## Hesham (Apr 17, 2012)

unkbob said:


> otsink said:
> 
> 
> > XO skins has a protector for the 5DM3. Just got mine a couple days ago. About $11 on their website. http://xoskins.com/canon-5d-mark-iii-screen-protector
> ...



I purchased the xoskins and they end up in the garbage! for one, they are sort of sticky (both sides) and crumble easily. I installed the top LCD cover only, then took it off. The amount of liquid they want you to spray is crazy, I am sure some of it will end up in the camera.

For the time being, I purchased the biggest clear mobile screen protector and cut with photo paper cutter to fit both LCDs and its great so far...with no liquids on my hands or the cam!!


----------



## ssimmonsphoto (Apr 17, 2012)

Viggo said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-GGS-LCD-Screen-Protector-For-Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III-5D3-5DIII-Free-Shipping?item=251038776059&cmd=ViewItem&_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D4%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D7719957984293662297#ht_5932wt_1165


Awesome! I have GGS on my 50d and 7d and definitely like the added protection.


----------



## MrSandman (Apr 17, 2012)

eskoeunmo said:


> i've been searching but havn't found one yet, you guys find any?



BestSkinsEver.com

They have the same product as Zagg, but at a much cheaper price. Buy a large piece - i.e. something large enough to cover a MacBook. Obviously you don’t need that much of the membrane, but you’ll definitely need to replace this stuff with time, depending on how much you use your camera. Carefully measure the dimensions of the two screens on your 5D3 and use a paper cutter to cut the protector to the right dimensions. Accuracy here is very important. You don’t want the membrane to go beyond the edges of the screens you’re trying to protect - not even by a millimeter. Be sure to round the edges of the membrane, i.e. don’t leave sharp corners as these will protrude beyond the screens and serve as a place for the membrane to start coming off over time. When you go to install it, you’re going to need to put several drops of water on the screens so that the membrane doesn’t stick instantly. Otherwise, you’ll have a hell of a time positioning them correctly.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 17, 2012)

iso79 said:


> I ordered the XO skin and received it the other day and removed it hours later. I didn't like how it didn't cover up the entire screen. It's off by a few mm. Also I couldn't get rid of some air bubbles no matter how much I squeegeed it and waited for the bubbles to dissipate. The material felt solid though. 13 bucks down the drain. Looks like I'll go screen protectorless.



I got mine last Sat. Both screens are off by couple-hair, but I'm ok with it for now, better then none.

According the manual instruction, the air bubbles will go away after 24-48hrs. THIS IS TRUE - in my case. I got some air bubbles on the big screen. I did used the "sqeegee" but couldn't get the air bubbles off. I decided to let it dry for 24hrs, next morning , all air bubbles are gone.

I think it worth $10....


----------



## unkbob (Apr 17, 2012)

MrSandman said:


> eskoeunmo said:
> 
> 
> > i've been searching but havn't found one yet, you guys find any?
> ...



Thanks. Just ordered a 17" macbook skin. BTW if you cut to exact dimensions, does the plastic expand a bit as you squeegee out any bubbles etc?


----------



## broseph (Apr 18, 2012)

Mine fit fine. You just need to let these dry out a few days. The MK3 is really well sealed water shouldn't get in from a spritz of water haha. Right after the install there is a little more grip, but that goes away after a few days. I tried out best skins ever and can confirm it looks like zagg (orange peel texture) You can't even tell if xoskins is on there, it's crystal, as long as you let it dry all the way.


----------



## weesa (Apr 24, 2012)

How long did shipping take?


----------



## tasteofjace (Apr 24, 2012)

eskoeunmo said:


> iso79 said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered the XO skin and received it the other day and removed it hours later. I didn't like how it didn't cover up the entire screen. It's off by a few mm. Also I couldn't get rid of some air bubbles no matter how much I squeegeed it and waited for the bubbles to dissipate. The material felt solid though. 13 bucks down the drain. Looks like I'll go screen protectorless.
> ...



XO is awesome. They are the new kids on the block... but they don't suck. Very good skin manufacturer. I have them on my 5DMKIII and they fit great.


----------



## broseph (Apr 30, 2012)

weesa said:


> How long did shipping take?



Takes about a day or two in the US. As for globally, I guess however fast USPS or FedEx ships and what you pay for. There are like 10 options


----------



## geewonder (Apr 30, 2012)

Does anyone know if Canon will be making an eyepiece extender for the 5D MK3, or if there are any 3rd party ones available right now?


----------



## h4ldol (May 1, 2012)

Hey everyone, I just got some awesome screen protectors off of ebay shipped from Hong Kong. They are perfect and includes a big one for the main screen and a small one for the smaller top LCD. The typical kind of LCD screen protector, attaches via a thin silicone layer that doesn't leave a residue when removed. Only costs $1 for one pair shipped, although I paid $3 for 5 pairs shipped. Took maybe 2 weeks to get them. They fit perfectly (just use a wet wipe before applying to avoid dust under the screen protector. I'll take a pic if anyone wants to see it (not much to see though). 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/350557516165?var=620048340523&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## broseph (May 9, 2012)

geewonder said:


> Does anyone know if Canon will be making an eyepiece extender for the 5D MK3, or if there are any 3rd party ones available right now?



Yes, I found a few ones on Amazon.


----------



## broseph (May 9, 2012)

I have tried the acrylic ones before, dust ends up getting pushed up under them and your screen ends up scratched anyway. They wet ones are made to cling to airplanes, they are significantly stronger.


----------



## Invertalon (May 9, 2012)

The only protector I would even consider using would be the GGS glass ones. The plastic ones are terrible. 

I don't plan on using any with my 5D3 though.


----------



## unkbob (May 11, 2012)

I've already scratched my unscratchable Bestskinsever protector. But at least it served it's purpose I suppose! Tip - don't rest your new 5D3 on your camera bag, as it just may fall off.


----------



## broseph (May 22, 2012)

Xo has a lifetime warranty, so if anything does happen to it, you get a free replacement.


----------



## Sandylp (May 26, 2012)

h4ldol said:


> Hey everyone, I just got some awesome screen protectors off of ebay shipped from Hong Kong. They are perfect and includes a big one for the main screen and a small one for the smaller top LCD. The typical kind of LCD screen protector, attaches via a thin silicone layer that doesn't leave a residue when removed. Only costs $1 for one pair shipped, although I paid $3 for 5 pairs shipped. Took maybe 2 weeks to get them. They fit perfectly (just use a wet wipe before applying to avoid dust under the screen protector. I'll take a pic if anyone wants to see it (not much to see though).
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/350557516165?var=620048340523&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Thanks for posting. These look pretty good. I got the XO skins, but when I look at it on my LCD screen in a certain light, I can see a slight orange peel effect. These look more like the Power Support skins that I've used previously on my iPhone and iPad. I like the fact that you don't use water to apply and they are really inexpensive. I did use the GGS Glass protector on my 50D, but when I removed it (very carefully, I might add), it shattered. Luckily, I didn't scratch my LCD, but I'm hesitant to use one again.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 28, 2012)

GGS ones are out now! yay!
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/310399800184?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## broseph (Aug 28, 2012)

Invertalon said:


> The only protector I would even consider using would be the GGS glass ones. The plastic ones are terrible.
> 
> I don't plan on using any with my 5D3 though.



XO ones aren't plastic, they are polyurethane, like what the military uses.


----------



## steve263 (Aug 28, 2012)

I couldn't find any company that offers a screen protector. So I used XOskins for my 5DMKIII. Ordered from them about a month ago and haven't had any problems with them at all. Was easy to install and affordable. Fitting was fine, don't know why people are saying theirs didn't fit 100%.
I jut wanted something to protect my camera and spending a few extra dollars defintely seemed worth it.


----------



## pwp (Aug 29, 2012)

There's another thread on the same topic here:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=8981.0

Might be something relevant here for the OP.

-PW


----------

